# 2.8 Question



## tommyguns18 (Feb 12, 2008)

I currently have 157,000 mile on my 2000 A6 Avant and I want to gage how long I have left until the end. I have some lifter noise but that is it. How long do these motors last?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You should easily get over 250K out of the 2.8 - probably considerably more with good maintenance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tommyguns18 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*

At this mileage what should I be aware of. I take very good car of my baby!!


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*

When was the last time your timing belt was changed? How are your control arms? Really all normal wear areas should be checked. Leaky gaskets, tie-rods, what about your tranny fluid? I hope you are not running around on the original tranny fluid!


----------



## tommyguns18 (Feb 12, 2008)

All of those items have been dealt with as they happen. Timing belt is not due until 180,000. Motor does not leak so I think I am ok..


----------



## Jacob G (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (tommyguns18)*

I'm pushing 115,000 on my 2.8, and I've replaced the tranny fluid about every 35k miles, but it's been having a lot of issues. I may putting aside as a second car if the repairs are too costly. The south florida heat has warped the interior and ruined the seats... even with 10% tints.


----------

